# [solved] systemd module autoload?

## Marlo

hello,

I use systemd with gnome 3.8 and am far very satisfied.

My question is, where do I enter the kernel module name they

should be loaded automatically at boot time?

thx

ma

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/modules-load.d.html

----------

## Marlo

Thank you rorgoroth,

that works.

Greetings

Ma

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

You're most welcome   :Very Happy: 

----------

